#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outlook 2007 rule to move "marked as complete" messages to a specified folder

## cybnexcel

I want to create a rule in Outlook 2007 which only acts when a message is marked as complete (ideally - other types might also be relevant). The standard rules wizard and options for creating a new rule do not seem to offer this. This made me wonder if an approach using VBA is required. 

The rule would work as follows:

Move a marked as complete message to folder x.

----------

